# Cracker Vs Katakuri



## Mr. Good vibes (Mar 10, 2018)

How far can Cracker push his big bro?


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

I think Cracker gets squashed to bits here 

Katakuri has CoO futuresight so Cracker ain't gonna land a single hit on Katakuri when a beast mode Kat was dodging a beast mode Luffy's attacks who had comparable CoO to Kat and was a million times faster than Cracker. He has no ways of pushing Kat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gohara (Mar 10, 2018)

Lord Katakuri wins with around high+ difficulty in my opinion.


----------



## MO (Mar 10, 2018)

I think due to his status it should be ateast midd diff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Luke (Mar 10, 2018)

Katakuri wins, lower end of high difficulty.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Mar 11, 2018)

High end of mid diff or lower end of high diff win for Katakuri

Katakuri is probably strong enough to break biscuits with power mochi attacks, and his awakening is good crowd control for the biscuits. 

The difficulty comes with actually catching Cracker. Lots of clones and Katakuri’s immense size make it easy for Cracker to track him, keep his distance, and spam soldiers. 

Katakuri’s CoO here isn’t as useful as it could be, since there are so many similar looking biscuits attacking at one time, keeping track of events would get hard, but I don’t see how Katakuri can’t just carve his way through them with a rolling donut.

Cracker’s haki+biscuit can probably tank some power mochis, but it would be stupid for Cracker to get in a close range fight with someone like Katakuri.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Mar 11, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> I think Cracker gets squashed to bits here
> 
> Katakuri has CoO futuresight so Cracker ain't gonna land a single hit on Katakuri when a beast mode Kat was dodging a beast mode Luffy's attacks who had comparable CoO to Kat and was a million times faster than Cracker. He has no ways of pushing Kat.



Luffy doesn’t have CoO mastery close to Katakuri. Katakuri shows his ability consistently and for hours on end, provided he can concentrate. Luffy can see in small spurts that’s it. The whole point of Snakeman was overcoming Katakuri’s superior CoO.

Cracker has a completely different fighting style, and despite Luffy being “a million times faster” than Cracker, he couldn’t hit the real Cracker one time over 11 hours, and he may have lost if not for Nami’s help.

Luffy barely beats Cracker with help 
Luffy soloes Katakuri

Matchups and strategy are important, as Luffy had a long and difficult fight with both of them for different reasons.

Unless we believe the claim that inbetween the Cracker/Katakuri fight Luffy received 8 deus ex machinas and prayed to Oda, Cracker and Katakuri aren’t leagues apart.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 11, 2018)

Katakuri wins.

reason being he can essentially neutralize the one man army advantage of cracker.


----------



## Tatlo (Mar 12, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Luffy doesn’t have CoO mastery close to Katakuri. Katakuri shows his ability consistently and for hours on end, provided he can concentrate. Luffy can see in small spurts that’s it. The whole point of Snakeman was overcoming Katakuri’s superior CoO.
> 
> Cracker has a completely different fighting style, and despite Luffy being “a million times faster” than Cracker, he couldn’t hit the real Cracker one time over 11 hours, and he may have lost if not for Nami’s help.
> 
> ...



you’re right- matchups are important, which is why Kata will win. unlike Luffy, Kata has awakening which can play a crucial role in neutralizing most, if not all, of Cracker’s soldiers.

not to mention Kata’s unrivaled COO will be able to anticipate most events / attacks before they happen


----------



## MYJC (Mar 12, 2018)

Higher end of mid diff. 

Cracker can be a pretty big annoyance to almost anybody with his biscuit soldier spam.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Mar 12, 2018)

He won't even land a hit 

mid diff, just because of the difficulty given to take down the biscuits

And thats being really generous. Katakuri can just bypass the wall of biscuit soldiers and go straight to beating on cracker with awakening.


----------



## Luceus (Mar 12, 2018)

Katakuri solid high diff


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 28, 2018)

Katakuri low diff


----------

